
Emoji simulator – a tool to make cellular automata, with emoji - Books
https://ncase.me/sim/
======
WayToDoor
From the same author, the evolution of trust,
[https://ncase.me/trust/](https://ncase.me/trust/)

~~~
searchableguy
That is an interesting game. Thanks for sharing.

------
gpmcadam
Reminds me of something I remember playing with years ago, where you could
draw various materials on the screen. Brick, sand, water, and then add
different types of explosives. A really fun simulation all in the browser.

Anyone remember what this is?

~~~
sjruckle
Powder? [https://dan-ball.jp/en/javagame/dust2/](https://dan-
ball.jp/en/javagame/dust2/)

~~~
gpmcadam
Very similar to this! I wonder if someone else had re-made it since then.

~~~
tomjakubowski
Check out sandspiel: [https://sandspiel.club/](https://sandspiel.club/)

------
libraryatnight
Well that was delightful to play with, and I learned some stuff. Thank you!

------
numlock86
Why are the links on the right not actual links? Yuck.

------
normanmatrix
What happened to the glider hacker emblem? A pity it never took off..

~~~
teddyh
It didn’t go anywhere, here it is: [https://www.catb.org/hacker-
emblem/](https://www.catb.org/hacker-emblem/)

I always thought that it was a symbol with unfortunate connotations of time-
wasting. If you want to market youself with a symbol of something which is
ultimately a useless distraction, this is not a attractive branding.

~~~
gojomo
In what ways are conways-game-of-life or the glider-pattern associated with
time-wasting?

~~~
teddyh
The Game of Life is a fun toy, but ultimately unproductive. It does not
inherently lead to anything else either; the entire field is a dead end (no
matter what Stephen Wolfram says). And, what’s worse, people more or less
_knew this at the time_ , and still they let most of the best minds of a
generation, as it were, be absorbed into doing nothing but the equivalent of
mental navel-gazing.

~~~
gojomo
Thanks, it's interesting you see it that way - but I've never seen that view
common among 'hackers'.

So, I doubt that's the factor why the symbol hasn't been more widely-used,
emblematically. I instead suspect mixed-feelings about anything ESR proposes,
or just more generally the fact that hackers are so varied in
interests/behavior that there's little need for a shared emblem. (Though, the
glider appeals to a certain mindset, who have & will use it as a symbol, as
when it appeared in many remembrances after John Conway's passing.)

------
simlevesque
it froze my chrome on android completely. it was hard to stop

